# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Neuer Trailer zeigt Rey auf der dunklen Seite



## Icetii (26. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Neuer Trailer zeigt Rey auf der dunklen Seite* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Neuer Trailer zeigt Rey auf der dunklen Seite*


----------



## Fireball8 (26. August 2019)

Weiß echt nicht, warum man sowas in den Trailer packt, das nimmt doch die halbe Spannung raus. Klar will man dann wissen wieso, weshalb, warum, aber ich bin da echt kein Fan von.

Btw: vlt finden das manche Eurer Nutzer auch nicht so geil das direkt in dem Titel eines Artikels zu lesen. Mir darfs egal sein, ich habe den Trailer schon vorher gesehen und habe mich kurz aufgeregt, aber kann mir vorstellen, dass der ein oder andere etwas sauer werden könnte...Spoiler und so


----------



## Jan8419 (26. August 2019)

Danke für den Spoiler PC Games


----------



## LOX-TT (26. August 2019)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Weiß echt nicht, warum man sowas in den Trailer packt, das nimmt doch die halbe Spannung raus. Klar will man dann wissen wieso, weshalb, warum, aber ich bin da echt kein Fan von.
> 
> Btw: vlt finden das manche Eurer Nutzer auch nicht so geil das direkt in dem Titel eines Artikels zu lesen. Mir darfs egal sein, ich habe den Trailer schon vorher gesehen und habe mich kurz aufgeregt, aber kann mir vorstellen, dass der ein oder andere etwas sauer werden könnte...Spoiler und so



ich gehe von einer ähnliche Szene aus wie der Dagobah-Höhle in Empire, also mehr ne Vision, vielleicht ja sogar am Todesstern-Wrack durch Palpatine ausgelöst, mal kucken


----------



## Jakkelien (26. August 2019)

Jan8419 schrieb:


> Danke für den Spoiler PC Games


Na wenigstens einer, der einen Artikel zum Filmtrailer - welcher in irgendeiner Weise etwas mit dem Film zu tun haben könnte - anklickert und sich anschließend nicht künstlich darüber aufregt, nun hart über den Trailer Schrägstrich Film gespoilert worden zu sein.


----------



## BxBender (26. August 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich gehe von einer ähnliche Szene aus wie der Dagobah-Höhle in Empire, also mehr ne Vision, vielleicht ja sogar am Todesstern-Wrack durch Palpatine ausgelöst, mal kucken



Sehe ich genauso. Das ist pure Absicht zur Verwirrung, kein Spoiler aus Versehen, oder aus Gehässigkeit.
Ich sag mal soviel vorraus: der Schein trügt - udn der Film bekommt erneut von 0 auf 100 die Aufmerksamkeit, die er verdient.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. August 2019)

Rey ist Darth Raider geworden und macht Werbung für Twix-Lichtschwerter.


----------



## MrFob (26. August 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Rey ist Darth Raider geworden und macht Werbung für Twix-Lichtschwerter.



Vielleicht kommt ja dann auch Boba Fett zurueck, weisst schon, so als _Bounty_ Hunter.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. August 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja dann auch Boba Fett zurueck, weisst schon, so als _Bounty_ Hunter.



er kommt mit seiner Slave 1 über die Milky Way an


----------



## MrFob (26. August 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> er kommt mit seiner Slave 1 über die Milky Way an



Aaaah, also vielleicht sogar vom _Mars_.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. August 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aaaah, also vielleicht sogar vom _Mars_.



und er hat sich sogar die Rüstung fein poliert und seine neuen mandalorianischen Snickers angezogen


----------



## ZockerCompanion (26. August 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> und er hat sich sogar die Rüstung fein poliert und seine neuen mandalorianischen Snickers angezogen



Komisch, ich hab gehört er macht Urlaub am Golf du _Lion _


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. August 2019)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Komisch, ich hab gehört er macht Urlaub am Golf du _Lion _


Ist das nicht alles Wunderbar ?


----------



## pixelschumi (26. August 2019)

Oh Man! Ich hab das Gefühl, der nächste Erguss aus dem SW-Universum wird genauso, wie die obigen Kommentare


----------



## solidus246 (26. August 2019)

Gott im Himmel. Jetzt kann man nicht mal hier ein wenig surfen, ohne schon den halben Plot zu kennen. Bin doch kein Ferengi, dem man das Essen vorkauen muss.


----------



## Wamboland (27. August 2019)

Geht noch mehr Spoiler in einer Headline? .... :/


----------



## Cobar (27. August 2019)

Ich wusste es doch!
Rey ist einer direkten Blutlinie von Jar-Jar entsprungen und die wahre "Phantom Menace".
Binks hat das alles über Jahre hinweg vorbereitet.
Wäre schön gewesen, wenn Luke ihr eindach eins mit dem Lichtschwert übergezogen hätte statt das bei Kylo zu versuchen.
Der ist zwar genau so langweilig, aber Rey finde ich persönlich inzwischen sogar noch nerviger.


----------



## johnny05 (27. August 2019)

Noch peinlicher gehts nicht mehr ? 

JarJar Abrams produziert wirklich nur noch Dünnschiss .... hat man bei Star Trash schon gesehen .....


----------



## LOX-TT (27. August 2019)

mecker mecker mecker  ne Ziege wäre neidisch

kann es echt nicht mehr hören, manche hier sind wohl Hobbynörgler


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. August 2019)

Ich finde den Trailer ok, richtig Freude will bei mir aber irgendwie noch nicht aufkommen. 
Durch den Rückblick auf die alten Teile am Anfang des Trailers sieht man imo sehr eindrücklich, wie viel den neuen fehlt.
Und Rey auf der dunklen Seite weckt auch nicht wirklich viel Erwartungen. Ich denke sie wird kurzzeitig von Palpatine kontrolliert werden, aber nie im Leben endgültig wechseln. Dafür ist ihr Charakter bislang nicht konzipiert worden und in Episode 8 hat sie der Versuchung ja nochmal klar widerstanden. Aber egal, selbst wenn sie nur sehr kurz zu sehen sein wird in dieser Form - die dazugehörige Action-Figur wird sich sicher gut verkaufen 
Ihr Kampf gegen Kylo sieht im Trailer allerdings großartig aus, das könnte ein geniales set piece sein 
Alles in allem erwarte ich einen guten Film von Abrams. Ich hoffe nur er geht mehr eigene Wege als in Episode 7 und sorgt für einige Überraschungen


----------



## Spiritogre (27. August 2019)

Bei den ersten beiden Trilogien gefiel mir jeweils der zweite Teil am besten. Seien wir ehrlich, Episode IV ist eigentlich ein wenig langweilig und langatmig und Episode VI leider zum Teil mit den Ewoks ein Kinderfilm worunter er litt. Die Ewoks gab es dann ja auch noch mal als eigenständigen Spielfilm für Kinder (der dann ganz süß war).

Bei Episode 1 und 2 nervte mich der kleine Oberkluge Darth Vader, ich fand diese Trilogie ansonsten damals nicht sooo schlecht. Insbesondere Episode 2 mit Obi Wans Detektivgeschichte gefiel mir ausgesprochen gut, das hatte so einen Cyberpunk Flair. Episode 3 war dann ein reines Actionspektakel und deswegen eigentlich völlig okay, solange man sich nicht auf die Story konzentrierte.

Auch Episode 7 fand ich so schlecht nicht, sie hatte ein paar Macken und brachte nicht wirklich irgendwas neues und innovatives aber man konnte sie sich mM.n. ansehen.
Was es dann völlig ruiniert hat war Ep. 8, das war einfach an Dummheit, Dämlichkeit und mieser Story mit Plotholes größer als das Universum nicht auszuhalten. Ich habe was Logikfehler angeht gerade bei Fantasy und Sci Fi ein sehr dickes Fell aber was die in Ep. 7 für einen Müll verzapft haben war dann auch mir einfach zu viel.
Immerhin, ein paar nette Szenen gab es auch da und der Charakter der verhassten Rose Tico gefiel mir z.B. sehr, allerdings hätten sie besser die Schauspielerinnen der Tico Schwestern vertauscht, denn die andere sah richtig gut aus. Überhaupt waren ja generell die Frauen, mit Ausnahme von Rey und eben der schnell abgehakten Tico-Schwester an Hässlichkeit schwer zu überbieten. Das sollten die Amis sich endlich mal wieder abgewöhnen, Filme sollen schließlich auch immer ein wenig Glanz und Pompösität zeigen. 

Was die Klappmesser- Saber Rey angeht, in einem anderen Forum wurde vermutet, dass es dabei Reys Mutter sein könnte, die ein Sith ist. Schauspielerin ist Kerry Russel, das würde mit der Szene auch hinhauen. Und, das würde ich durchaus interessant finden.


----------



## Frullo (28. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Seien wir ehrlich, Episode IV ist eigentlich ein wenig langweilig und langatmig.






*HÄRESIE!*


----------

